# fastest single tube for 9.5 steel



## AussieShooter (Sep 28, 2014)

What is the fastest dankung tubing in single bands for 9.5 mil steel


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Single 1842... im not an expert but that worked for me in the past.


----------



## AussieShooter (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah lol, that's is what i'm using at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with an 8mm steel with single 1842's, was just wondering if 1745's wold be faster with 9.5's


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

AussieShooter said:


> Yeah lol, that's is what i'm using at the moment, i just killed a wild pigeon with an 8mm steel with single 1842's, was just wondering if 1745's wold be faster with 9.5's


I hope it was a wild pigeon and not a FeralPigeon 

no single 1745 wont be faster.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I believe the 1842s are BETTER for the light steel, just because a tube set has a heavy draw, doesn't mean it's better , especially for the light steel, for 7/16 I use 1745s


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I believe the 1842s are BETTER for the light steel, just because a tube set has a heavy draw, doesn't mean it's better , especially for the light steel, for 7/16 I use 1745s


Your 7/16 setup is overkill.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I sometimes shoot 1745s with small pseudo tapers. With 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length, at 20C temps, I usually get around 190-200fps, depending on tube length.

Quite a while ago I did some testing with 1842 and 1745 (pseudo tapers). When adjusted to the same draw *weight* they shot the same speeds. When adjusted to the same tube *length *the 1745 shot faster (pseudo tapers).


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

1745 and 1842 both adjusted to 6" length and drawn to 32" (68F temp).

*1745* (draw weight 10 lb 11 oz)

.44 lead = 153 fps

3/8" lead = 180 fps

3/8" steel = 194 fps

5/16" steel = 213

*1842* (draw weight 8 lb 10 oz)

.44 lead = 145 fps

3/8" lead = 171 fps

3/8" steel = 184 fps

5/16" steel = 204 fps

1745 and 1842 both adjusted to 8 lb 10 oz draw weight at 32" (68F temp).

*1745 tubes *- 7 1/4" length, 8 lb 10 oz

.44" lead - 145 fps

3/8" lead - 173 fps

3/8" steel - 184 fps

5/16" steel - 202 fps

*1842 tubes *- 6" length, 8 lb 10 oz

.44" lead - 145 fps

3/8" lead - 171 fps

3/8" steel - 184 fps

5/16" steel - 204 fps


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

interesting results.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

More tests. Different set of tubes than above.

Tubes shot with 5 3/4" length from pouch to fork and a 32" draw length (68F temp).

Same frame, same pouch, same fastening system.

"Speed draw" happens when you do not pause after reaching full draw (pull-through shot).

*1842 - draw weight 8 lb 10 oz @32"*

5/16" steel = 206 fps

3/8" steel = 184 fps

3/8" lead = 170 fps

32" speed draw with 3/8" steel = 193 fps

*1745 - draw weight 11 lb 6 oz @32"*

5/16" steel = 224 fps

3/8" steel = 201 fps

3/8" lead = 188 fps

32" speed draw with 3/8" steel = 209 fps

These numbers were from black tubes. I would like to test the amber tubes some day.

The best I was able to do was 209 fps with the short pseudo tapers and 3/8" (9.5mm) steel. Some shooters might get a bit higher speeds by drawing longer or shooting in higher temperatures.

I also tested *full loops* with 1745 and 1842, using 3/8" steel ammo. Draw weight was a lot heavier than with tapers. The 1745 and 1842 doubles shot the same speed with 3/8" steel when adjusted to a 7" length. At 6 1/2" the 1745 was 5 fps faster than the 1842 (207 fps with paused anchor).


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting and good info Northerner. And closely approximates my findings. While I found the energy between 1842 and 1745 somewhat close with the advantage falling to 1745, the biggest difference I found was band live falling definitely in the favour of 1745.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Any of you folks use 2050 for 3/8 - 44 lead ? not to hijack thread, just asking?

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Any of you folks use 2050 for 3/8 - 44 lead ? not to hijack thread, just asking?
> 
> wll


Tried it with a ~.39 lead sinker.. looped ofcourse. It did kill a snake, but everything can take snake...


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

My experience with 2050 is limited. I tried two bandsets, one factory and one that I made to the same configuration and was not impressed enough to explore further. 1745 out preformed it as 1842 generally did. I tried up to .50 cal. lead. Possibly the 2050 would shine with something heavier but for me I lost interest.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

what about 3060 or 1/4 inch ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

209fps is not bad for a 32 inch draw with pseudo tapers.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

You might as well include "spear-gun" rubbers if you are thinking "bigger must be better!".... really?


----------

